# What is the weirdest thing you have ever caught while fishing?



## sman (Feb 12, 2009)

I saw where somebody on here caught his buddys broke off crank bait and that got me thinking.

The weirdest thing I have ever caught was a fishing pole that had to have been made in the early 50's.  I hooked it through the top eye in 25+ feet of water on Sinclair while night fishing.  That thing had to  have been down there for a while.

Second weirdest was  I missed a fish one time while trout fishing then while reeling in I caught a treble hook through the eye in the middle of the river.


----------



## Georgiadawgs78 (Feb 12, 2009)

Well I was hybrid fishing up on clarks hill back quite a few years ago and some how snagged an old stringer with a big lead weight on it. It had a few fish on it. Some were alive and a couple were dead already.


----------



## OldGuyAl (Feb 12, 2009)

Not just once but, twice, I've caught a duck.

First time was when a duck was sitting where I wanted to fish so I threw a topwater lure at it to scare it off and the dumb duck grabbed my bait!   With the help of my buddy, we finally got it off and released it unharmed (but very PO'd).

About 10 years later, I heard what I thought was a big bass in the shallows just around a bend so I cast over to the spot and the duck got all tangled up in my line - we got that one loose, too.


----------



## easton33 (Feb 12, 2009)

a set of yellow jacket vacuum gauges , illinois river.   and an old pistol in the etowah river.


----------



## Georgiadawgs78 (Feb 12, 2009)

easton33 said:


> a set of yellow jacket vacuum gauges , illinois river.   and an old pistol in the etowah river.



The old pistol was probably a murder weapon...? Ive seen these kinds of things on Forensic Files


----------



## fishlipps1952 (Feb 13, 2009)

a "slight miscalculation" with a jig and pig..






7A bomber





flat heads...30 lbs and 16 lbs....30 lb'er foul hooked in tip of tail with a bagley DBIII and 12 lb line....the 16 lb'er ate a rattletrap





flippin' a jig and pig





about a 40 lb grass carp...foul hooked in back with a #7 shad rap...10 lb line









fould hooked in top of head....12 lb line.





oh yeah....i've probably caught a dozen rod and reels....


----------



## Craigaria (Feb 13, 2009)

I caught a purse, and it had 4- 6" catfish in it. Lake Lucerne on a plastic worm...


----------



## jerseycat9 (Feb 13, 2009)

Now this I posted to a similar thread on my catfish forum over a year ago and I swear on everything dear to me that every word is true.

The wierdest things I have ever caught would be a channel cat in the Delaware with a sea lamprey attached that thing still gives me the creeps when I think about it. I caught a large freshwater clam on a shrimp fishing for channels in the delaware river the whole shrimp and hook was totally inside the clam then the very next year my father caught one in the same spot LOL And by far the strangest thing I have ever caught or snagged was this year. I was fishing Lake Lanier when I started to reel in one of my poles I snagged something on the way in off the bottom which turned out to be about a foot long carved wooden penis NO BULL now mind you lake lanier is 38,000 acres in size and I snag a wooden penis. That is by far the strangest thing I have ever pulled out of any body of water. Ya think maybe the catfish were messing with me???? LOL


----------



## morris (Feb 13, 2009)

Rattlesnake threw over him with a rapala hooked him in the back followed him to shore and whopped him upside the head with a boat paddle.

also hooked an Owl while fishin a oxbow he grabbed my cork ripped off some drag hooked his foot and landed in a tree.  went to get as close as I could to cut the line but thankfully he broke loose at the hook


----------



## Old Dead River (Feb 13, 2009)

a casting net in a pond, an antiquated reel near the steam plant on sinclair, most recently i snagged the line attached to a rattle trap i'd just broken off


----------



## Old Dead River (Feb 13, 2009)

very nice photos. that's what makes it so fun fishing a lake or river where there's so much biodiversity- you never know what you're going to come up with. we used to catch drum and big cats on jigging spoons while targeting schooling white bass. always a good tug and a lot of fun



fishlipps1952 said:


> a "slight miscalculation" with a jig and pig..
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Buzz (Feb 13, 2009)

I caught a bra out of a farm pond and a boot out of lake Oconee on a Shad Rap.


----------



## blackduck (Feb 13, 2009)

jerseycat9 said:


> which turned out to be about a foot long carved wooden penis



I caught a cramp in my side laughing at this. Does that count?


----------



## tree daddy 7 (Feb 13, 2009)

I caught a muskrat one time while carp fishing.I was fishing with black pack bait with whole corn in it. Caught him right in the mouth.


----------



## Jerk (Feb 13, 2009)

I was night fishing on the bank at a local lake here in NC.  It was really quiet and they had found a drowned swimmer's old body closeby that weekend where I was fishing, so it was on my mind a little.

Swear to ya', I hooked and pulled in a mannequin's arm, and when those fingers broke the surface into lantern light, I lost it.  Good impression of  girl was done that night.


----------



## sman (Feb 13, 2009)

Jerk said:


> I was night fishing on the bank at a local lake here in NC.  It was really quiet and they had found a drowned swimmer's old body closeby that weekend where I was fishing, so it was on my mind a little.
> 
> Swear to ya', I hooked and pulled in a mannequin's arm, and when those fingers broke the surface into lantern light, I lost it.  Good impression of  girl was done that night.


----------



## OLDSKOOLCRAPPIEHUNTER (Feb 13, 2009)

I was fishing in killdeer lake in Nebraska for catfish and using whole bluegills and thought I had a big cat on my line when I got him close I heard something grawling, I just cut the line and never seen what it was I think it was a musrat or a beaver


----------



## Tanner boyzz (Feb 13, 2009)

20 ft aluminum extension ladder

still have it...
under a bridge


----------



## Fishin & Hunting (Feb 13, 2009)

Last year I caught a pair of mossy oak camo insulated bibbs in my size.   Even wore them this last deer season.


----------



## Jranger (Feb 13, 2009)

jerseycat9 said:


> Now this I posted to a similar thread on my catfish forum over a year ago and I swear on everything dear to me that every word is true.
> 
> The wierdest things I have ever caught would be a channel cat in the Delaware with a sea lamprey attached that thing still gives me the creeps when I think about it. I caught a large freshwater clam on a shrimp fishing for channels in the delaware river the whole shrimp and hook was totally inside the clam then the very next year my father caught one in the same spot LOL And by far the strangest thing I have ever caught or snagged was this year. I was fishing Lake Lanier when I started to reel in one of my poles I snagged something on the way in off the bottom which turned out to be about a foot long carved wooden penis NO BULL now mind you lake lanier is 38,000 acres in size and I snag a wooden penis. That is by far the strangest thing I have ever pulled out of any body of water. Ya think maybe the catfish were messing with me???? LOL



Fate may be trying to tell you something my friend...
j/k


----------



## BKA (Feb 13, 2009)

jerseycat9 said:


> Now this I posted to a similar thread on my catfish forum over a year ago and I swear on everything dear to me that every word is true.
> 
> The wierdest things I have ever caught would be a channel cat in the Delaware with a sea lamprey attached that thing still gives me the creeps when I think about it. I caught a large freshwater clam on a shrimp fishing for channels in the delaware river the whole shrimp and hook was totally inside the clam then the very next year my father caught one in the same spot LOL And by far the strangest thing I have ever caught or snagged was this year. I was fishing Lake Lanier when I started to reel in one of my poles I snagged something on the way in off the bottom which turned out to be about a foot long carved wooden penis NO BULL now mind you lake lanier is 38,000 acres in size and I snag a wooden penis. That is by far the strangest thing I have ever pulled out of any body of water. Ya think maybe the catfish were messing with me???? LOL



Oh my goodness........HOQ would of been in heaven.......


----------



## CountryRoad (Feb 13, 2009)

I was fishing on a peer at myrtle beach and truth to Jesus i caught a ninja Turtle.http://www.reason.com/UserFiles/Image/ngillespie/teenage20mutant20ninja20turtle.jpg


----------



## Seth carter (Feb 13, 2009)

a pair of sunglasses


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Feb 13, 2009)

BKA said:


> Oh my goodness........HOQ would of been in heaven.......



  I wonder does he still have it, and would he be willing to sell it?


----------



## Tenkiller (Feb 13, 2009)

Caught a bat at Allatoona one night, dive bombed a DD22.


----------



## DDD (Feb 13, 2009)

Honest to God's truth...

I was fishing with another member on here "Steven" on Lake Hartwell 3 summers back and we were near the bridge that connects SC and GA.  We were fishing a night tournament there... 

Anyways... I set the hook while fishing a C-rig and I pull in something I can't tell what it is and in the moonlight it looked like grass.  I cut my flashlight on and realize it's a wad of human hair!

Steven immediately says... Lets get the heck out of here!!! 

And we did.


----------



## radams1228 (Feb 13, 2009)

I caugt a small allligator in the St. Johns river. He was about 15 inches long. I was fishing for blue gill with crickets.  I had a yellow styrofoam cork on the line. I was casting up river and letting it float back. That little guy nailed the cork.  Just rolled it the first time. Second time, he was locked on!!!!!!!!!!   never put him in the boat, just held him up out of the water til he decided to let go.


----------



## swampy20 (Feb 13, 2009)

Caught a water snake on a jitter bug (but that was intentional).  While we were fishing under a bridge at lake Weiss a couple of years ago my 13 year old son cast up on the bridge and caught a Buick (well he hooked it but never brought it in).  About 15 minutes later he hooked a boat cruising by us under the bridge just as it was blasting off (never landed that one either) I don't fish under bridges with him anymore.


----------



## OldGuyAl (Feb 13, 2009)

Wonder what the IFGA line class record is for Buicks?


----------



## DRB1313 (Feb 13, 2009)

I caught a good whoopin when I was about 12.  We were camping at Lake Weiss and I had tied on a Manns Jelly worm and threw it over a tree limb.
The local Campground cat was very interested in the erratic motion of the suspended worm and jumped up and tried
to get it, Well! It got it alright, right in the lower lip.
When my adult supervision came out to see the cat screaming and swinging 4 foot in the air,
Well, let's just say it was not a pretty site.


----------



## T-Boy (Feb 13, 2009)

*Hooked myself a couple of times.*

A buddy hooked me in the top of the head with a spinnerbait. He pulls out a bowie knife and tells me to hold still. That ain't gonna happen. Came home that night with a spinnerbait jingling from my head. My Dad cut it out and my buddy calls to see if he could come by and get his spinnerbait back.

Next time I hooked a lure in the top of a tree. Pulled branch down with all my strength and tried to hold it and unhook the lure. Branch slipped out of my hand and buried a treble in my thumb and had me on my tiptoes.

Saw Bill Dance show how to tie fishing line to a hook and snap it out. Its harder than it looks especially when its your thumb. Emergency room removed it very nicely.


----------



## JR (Feb 13, 2009)

fishlipps1952 said:


> a "slight miscalculation" with a jig and pig..



That's a big corn snake.


----------



## sman (Feb 13, 2009)

Jranger said:


> Fate may be trying to tell you something my friend...
> j/k


----------



## sman (Feb 13, 2009)

DRB1313 said:


> I caught a good whoopin when I was about 12.  We were camping at Lake Weiss and I had tied on a Manns Jelly worm and threw it over a tree limb.
> The local Campground cat was very interested in the erratic motion of the suspended worm and jumped up and tried
> to get it, Well! It got it alright, right in the lower lip.
> When my adult supervision came out to see the cat screaming and swinging 4 foot in the air,
> Well, let's just say it was not a pretty site.



I did the same thing to a neighbors cat when i was 6 or 7.  Except it ran up a tree when I hooked it.  I still remember jerking the pole as hard as I could to try and get the hook out before my dad found out.  When I jerked the hook didn't come out, but I managed to get the cat out of the top of the tree in less than 2 seconds.  Didn't fight me trying to get the hook out of him very much after that.


----------



## gordylew (Feb 13, 2009)

JR said:


> That's a big corn snake.



Northern Banded water snake.

My first time fishing as a kid I caught a sun bather.  She was rather ticked because I had a rusty hook.    I guess the next time she decided to sun bath on the jetties she watched out for kids trying to learn to use an open face reel.


----------



## trickworm (Feb 13, 2009)

caught an orange road cone thought I had a biggin on . also caught a volkswagon emblem. or maybe a german sub


----------



## fishlipps1952 (Feb 13, 2009)

found a couple more...

plastic lizard...about 1977





self-explanatory


----------



## fishlipps1952 (Feb 13, 2009)

two 2 1/2 lb spots on a spittin' image...


----------



## Dixiesimpleman32 (Feb 13, 2009)

i caught big freshwater mussel at westpoint when i was about 12years old.caught couple seagulls and pelicans  on panama city pier back when it was the full length.


----------



## boohoo222 (Feb 13, 2009)

at high falls pier it started to rain so i reeled in my rods and the last one cought something,,,,,it was a umbrealla,,,i used it and kept fishin......


----------



## Lawnmowerman (Feb 13, 2009)

O God, when my sides quit splitting open from laughing, I'll post a few,,,, I think I made it to #30+ before I had to stop reading,,,,,


----------



## ranger370 (Feb 13, 2009)

Caught a Loon at Lanier, couple of weeks ago a buddy of mine I was fishing with caught an old Budwieser can with a spoon, It was hooked in the top just perfect. He fought it like it was a big spot. The worse thing was I jumped down and grap the net. WHen he pulled that can in talk about laughing.


----------



## jettman96 (Feb 13, 2009)

Seth carter said:


> a pair of sunglasses



Were they Black Strike kings in Tobo???  I lost a pair in there.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Feb 13, 2009)

fishlipps1952 said:


> two 2 1/2 lb spots on a spittin' image...



Dood, you r da man!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Old Dead River (Feb 13, 2009)

i wish someone would go catch the prop off of my trolling motor as It came off the other day.

one should tighten that nut every now and again I suppose...


----------



## DouglasB. (Feb 13, 2009)

Trolling for whatevers in the Gulf of Mexico right off of Dauphin Island. We were about 8 miles off the line and one of the reels started singing. I started reeling thinking we werent far enough out to have to strap in. Well... I felt nothing but dead weight. After I gave up... my dad took over. We saw a HUGE neon green blob come to the top of the water. It pretty much just floated so we took the boat over to it. It turned out to be a neon green parachute.


----------



## turky93 (Feb 14, 2009)

Lets see...I caught a mole, a dead dawg, my dads thumb, my dads hat, my hand, a snakish eelish thing, one of those Comerant birds, and then one time I caught a fish.


----------



## sman (Feb 14, 2009)

Thing I want to know is how half of these made it into the water.  Then again I probably don't really want to know on a few of these.


----------



## big fishin jacob (Feb 14, 2009)

logs,sticks,and trees a buncha trees...


----------



## Music Man (Feb 14, 2009)

Pelican out on the flats at Steinhatchee ( was fun --stripped a good bit of line) and a crappie buster pole under a bridge at West Pt.  Caught a water snake on top water intentionally at Guntersville, but wife wouldn't let me bring it close to the boat.....and I loved that Tiny Torpedo........


----------



## shawn mills (Feb 14, 2009)

"crabs"


----------



## earl (Feb 14, 2009)

Did you catch them ''crabs'' on a B B BOOM ?


----------



## Eugene Stinson (Feb 14, 2009)

A very old mitchell 300 with rod off the bottom on sinclair. .......................................                           
A hydrid hit my bait so hard it broke my line and it made me let the rod go. It went over the side. Took me over an hour to fish it back off the bottom...........................................  Broke my line fishing texas rig on Tobe. I said I bet that was a bigun. Two cast later I set the hook and boated a one pound large mouth. It still had my other hook and worm in its mouth..........................................   Had a big blue crane fly off a dock and into my line, dock light fishing Sinclair. Had to boat it to get the crankbait out of it next. He got he revenge by leaving me a pile in my boat..............................  But the Strangest to me would be catching in order a lm bass, hybrid,a catfish and then a crappie. In four back to back casts to the same spot on a crankbait


----------



## Lawnmowerman (Feb 14, 2009)

*Catchin while fishin*

Caught my tournament partner's hat a few times. Even gave it a "long cast" once.
Caught myself in the hand with a treble hook while playing with the gar. On the forward, "short cast", it hooked me in the fat meat of my thumb,,,, still aint figured out how that happened, but the Doctor got it out,,,
At Varner, by the spillway, caught a trolling motor. The clamps were almost completely rusted away. I "cleaned"  the wires, stuck em to the battery and the thing still worked,,, It had to have been there a year or more.
18# loggerhead turtle out of the Ocmulgee.
A huge eel from the same spot on a bream head. The bream head got stuck in it's mouth, not the hook. I just cut the line and let him have it.
There's several more, but these kinda stick out.


----------



## fishdoc (Feb 14, 2009)

I caught a remax sign with stand out of Jackson on a shakey head. Kept the stand. Thats some good advertising!!lol   So old it did not have a prefix before the #


----------



## Laneybird (Feb 14, 2009)

Back to back weekends, 2 rod and reel combos. Caught at Jackson.


----------



## Lawnmowerman (Feb 14, 2009)

Laneybird said:


> Back to back weekends, 2 rod and reel combos. Caught at Jackson.




Fine catches!!
3rd weekend, I'd have played the Lottery,,,


----------



## Bowyer29 (Feb 14, 2009)

DRB1313 said:


> I caught a good whoopin when I was about 12.  We were camping at Lake Weiss and I had tied on a Manns Jelly worm and threw it over a tree limb.
> The local Campground cat was very interested in the erratic motion of the suspended worm and jumped up and tried
> to get it, Well! It got it alright, right in the lower lip.
> When my adult supervision came out to see the cat screaming and swinging 4 foot in the air,
> Well, let's just say it was not a pretty site.



Call me cruel but that is my favorite one by far!!


----------



## MASTERBASS02 (Feb 14, 2009)

A couple weeks ago me partner caught a piegion.


----------



## mesocollins (Feb 15, 2009)

I got hung on a log(I thought). Pulled it off and a ball of line was attached to my rattletrap with a new spinnerbait that had been hung on the log. Caught a baitcasting combo last year. A cold... I don't remember, but I've caught plenty of other strange stuff.


----------



## Hilsman (Feb 15, 2009)

I caught a bicycle out of jackson last spring.


----------



## riprap (Feb 15, 2009)

One of those things you use to start your motor out of the water at Allatoona. I still use it.


----------



## soggysod (Feb 15, 2009)

buddy of mine caught the CLAP!!
well, he had told his wife he was fishin!

needless to say he has more fishin time on his hands now, but lost the boat.

soggysod


----------



## wes tanner (Feb 15, 2009)

*crazy things ive caught*

We use to ride our bikes to sandy run creek on 247 fish off bridge catch shiners let cars run them over.Well we seen a snake swimming in water put a piece of cut shiner on hook threw it by snake he swallowed it.We reeled him then cut line.My pa in law kept seeing a cork coming up and going down at sinclair steam plant well he finally caught it.Got a nice rod and reel with a 2lb hybrid.We use to fish the seed farm which is now a nice lake in cochran.By buddy billy caught a baby alligator.We let it go quick because we had seen mom earlier she was pretty big.Turtles at walkers pond. We use to put bacon about six inchs below a cork and throw it to turtles at walkers pond.You could twitch it and the turtles would come to it and eat the bacon and the fight was on.We could catch four or five in a day.My brother caught a 3 ft alligator by hand at echoconnee creek we use go swim there some man came there and threw the gator in and made the smart remark this should keep you kids from swimming. My brother swam out got him.He threw him in the back seat when we were leaving boy we bailed out of that old galaxie pretty quick.A three foot gator has a pretty mean bite.Have a good one Wes


----------



## hc521v (Feb 17, 2009)

I caught a copperhead on a texas rigged worm once. This thing wasnt even hooked just snapped at the tail and hung on like a pit bull. As I was reeling him in he would stand up in the water and shake his head like a fish. He put up a fight and I couldnt get rid of that thing. My brother thought this was hilarious and said we should start a new angling club. S.A.S.S-Snake Anglers Sportmans Society.


----------



## Lloyd72 (Feb 17, 2009)

My strangest has been a thong.


----------



## jmfauver (Feb 17, 2009)

2 seagulls,1 goose,1 stolen motercycle and too many rods and reels


----------



## walton fire (Feb 17, 2009)

i caught an old boat seat and a duck!


----------



## lurch176 (Feb 17, 2009)

lets see I have caught a bra, beaver, a shoe,  a condom, a stringer slap full of fish, a bathing suit, a beer can, a trolling motor, sea gull, watersnake on a plastic worm,  a maniquins head( that scared the ****** out of me),  and last but not least a pair of stained undies.


----------



## Chris S. (Feb 17, 2009)

Eugene Stinson said:


> A very old mitchell 300 with rod off the bottom on sinclair. .......................................
> A hydrid hit my bait so hard it broke my line and it made me let the rod go. It went over the side. Took me over an hour to fish it back off the bottom...........................................  Broke my line fishing texas rig on Tobe. I said I bet that was a bigun. Two cast later I set the hook and boated a one pound large mouth. It still had my other hook and worm in its mouth..........................................   Had a big blue crane fly off a dock and into my line, dock light fishing Sinclair. Had to boat it to get the crankbait out of it next. He got he revenge by leaving me a pile in my boat..............................  But the Strangest to me would be catching in order a lm bass, hybrid,a catfish and then a crappie. In four back to back casts to the same spot on a crankbait


----------



## Booner Killa (Feb 17, 2009)

awesome thread fellas.


----------



## Luckybuck (Feb 17, 2009)

Cotton mouth mocassin while fly fishing for bream in the river, this snake just sucked this bug in just like a bream.  Also caught a 7 foot alligator on plastic worm, had a tap, tap, tap, and set the hook and man was the fight on.


----------



## GABASSMAN (Feb 17, 2009)

I got a putter on a crankbait, mickey mouse combo on a trap, and the neighbors dog on the hind leg with a popper.


----------



## Chris S. (Feb 17, 2009)

Several pelicans at different times while pier fishing in PC beach and Reddington.3 ft. gator on a paca craw at eufala off the dock at Geoge T. Bagby State Park,cut my line.Cottonmouth on a floating rapala in south ga. pond.Bullfrog on a preacher bug fly.


----------



## Lawnmowerman (Feb 19, 2009)

lurch176 said:


> lets see I have caught a bra, beaver, a shoe,  a condom, a stringer slap full of fish, a bathing suit, a beer can, a trolling motor, sea gull, watersnake on a plastic worm,  a maniquins head( that scared the ****** out of me),  and last but not least a pair of stained undies.




Fishin in the same lake as soggysod's buddy?,, (see post #63)


----------



## goblr77 (Feb 19, 2009)

blackduck said:


> I caught a cramp in my side laughing at this. Does that count?



Me too.


----------



## Otis (Feb 19, 2009)

lures, turtles, drum, catfish and one goose while bass fishin', but my claim to fame would be a double barrel 12 guage in the Tennessee River


----------



## Son (Feb 19, 2009)

*What is...*

Got to be the needlefish I caught in a freshwater lake near Groveland Fl.  That ain't nowhere near saltwater.
18 pound mudfish in the Hillsborough River in the 60's on a black plastic worm.
Then I caught an ol Spanish lamp from the bottom of Tampa Bay, and it was still burning. OK, I'll blow it out, now will you believe me?


----------



## sman (Feb 19, 2009)

lurch176 said:


> beaver, a condom, watersnake on a plastic worm,  a maniquins head( that scared the ****** out of me),  and last but not least a pair of stained undies.



Thats a pack of hooks that I would be glad to loose.


----------



## Bobby38ark (Feb 20, 2009)

Hey all....when I was younger, fishing back home, caught my best friends eyebrow with a spinner bait. Caught a few water snakes, tree limbs, an  old wooden boat, couple ducks and beavers and will never forget this next one.  

fishing at Lock & Dam 13 in Van Buren Ark, about 1994, was fishing next to the dam, reeled in something on my river rod, fought for like 45 mins on 100 lb test line, just couldn't get it to move, needless to say, had to call the cops, like the dude wasn't moving and then the coroner.

And the worst thing I ever caught, well, was my ex wife....sure glad there is catch and release...


----------



## jerseycat9 (Feb 20, 2009)

This was a couple weeks ago infact my strangest catch this year. I caught a 5lb channel catfish on a jumbo planer board trout on Lanier in 70ft of water I could see something was chasing the trout around and then bam rod doubled I set the hook and reeled in a 5lb catfish that was chasing a 13inch trout in the top foot of the water column over 70ft of water on a 25 degree day go figure. And this next one happened to me yesterday morning before I headed out. I went to lift up my bait basket to get some bait for my morning striper run and look what broke into the bait basket an 11.5lb channel catfish he managed to kill 90% of my bait by thrashing around and crushing them and out of the almost 2 dozen bait I had only 4 trout survived I imagine some escaped when he broke in but Im still amazed that he was that determined he managed to squeeze through the trap door that was just as wide as himself and then get completely inside after that he stuck in a U bend cause he had no room to move. As it stands my biggest channel catfish so far this year maybe I will start trolling baskets of bait behind the boat for spring channels this year


----------



## Tunerguy95 (Feb 20, 2009)

*This is awesome and funny*

This is a pic i took of a 2lbs bass with a 1lbs bass in its mouth. they both lived


----------



## OldGuyAl (Feb 20, 2009)

Tunerguy95 said:


> This is a pic i took of a 2lbs bass with a 1lbs bass in its mouth. they both lived



Gotta admire the ambition!


----------



## sman (Feb 20, 2009)

OldGuyAl said:


> Gotta admire the ambition!


----------



## Seanmay1 (Feb 21, 2009)

jerseycat9 said:


> I will start trolling baskets of bait behind the boat for spring channels this year



Might have to give that a try lol


----------



## slingshot86 (Feb 21, 2009)

plastic chair on reelfoot lake , tenn. my son and i thought we had a monster.


----------



## creekbender (Feb 21, 2009)

Old Dead River said:


> i wish someone would go catch the prop off of my trolling motor as It came off the other day.
> 
> one should tighten that nut every now and again I suppose...



been there , done that !



only thing i've ever caught was a zebco 33 , man i thought i had a biggun


----------



## lurch176 (Feb 21, 2009)

Lawnmowerman said:


> Fishin in the same lake as soggysod's buddy?,, (see post #63)



Nope!! almost all of that came frome either Hartwell or the Broad River!!!!


----------



## slingshot86 (Feb 21, 2009)

plastic chair on reelfoot in tenn. my son and i  thought we had the mother of all cats


----------



## Hooty Hoot (Feb 21, 2009)

Snagged a pump up Coleman lantern that I had lost three weeks earlier. That wasn't the strange part though.





































































































It was still burning.


----------



## ruger man (Feb 22, 2009)

well i got 2 i caught a seagull one time i was crappie fishing as a kid and my minnow died on the hook and floated to the top the seagull came down to eat it and got hooked in the mouth with my dads help we put a shirt over it and removed the hook 

i caught a bass that took my bait and was attatched to a stringer with 2 mud cats on it and about 6 crappie all were alive i released all the fish i felt bad that had to be caught and then realeased like that metal stringer too with the clips


----------



## sman (Feb 22, 2009)

Your kidding about the lattern, right?


----------



## Grub Master (Feb 22, 2009)

I was fishing at Guntersville awhile back and the we kept hearing a cow making the loudest ruckest for the longest time.  We came around a bend and there was a brand new baby cow in the water.   It has just been born and had slipped off of a four or five foot bank and into the water.  It was a chilly day and we thought the baby would not last long in the cold water.  It's mother was standing beside the lake and trying her best to climb down the bank to get to the baby.  The only way to get the baby back to dry land was to pick it up, put in into the boat and set it on dry ground.  A good plan but we could not get close to it without the mom trying to jump into the lake after us.  One time she actually put one foot on the bass boat  when we got too close to shore.  My fishing partner managed to get a rope around the baby and I had to get off and distract the mom so he could get close to the baby and get it back on land.  The plan worked, we got the baby out of the lake but the only problem was that my partner's glasses had fallen into the lake and he could not see anything without them.  I had to strip down to my boxers get into the not so warm lake and find his glasses in the muddy water.  It did not take long but I finally found them.   Right after we finally rescued the baby and dried off the farmer showed up and offered us a beer for our troubles.  I don't remember if I caught any fish that trip but will never forget seeing that cow's eyes after it was roped.  I bet it never got close to the lake again.  I did have a steak that night.


----------



## crokseti (Feb 23, 2009)

Once, while fishing at night on the Toccoa near Blueridge, I hooked what I thought was a good size trout, but when I swung it over the rail, it was a large Hellbender.

 Another time while fishing with a partner, we both got bites and set our hooks.
He was fishing out of one side and I the other.
So I'm fighting my fish and he's fighting his.
My line and pole start pulling under the boat and lo and behold, so does his.
We had the same catfish hooked from both sides of the boat.
I relented and let him reel it in on his side since I had already 
caught several more than him.


----------



## CRBass (Feb 24, 2009)

This is a great list.  I am going to add my own list.  Yes a list.  I have the strangest luck on the water.  These are all honest to god truth.

1.  I have a knack for catching chairs.  I know of at least 20 docks between jackson and oconee that have lawn chairs, pool chairs, or folding chairs in front of them.  I even know of two cast iron chairs i have pulled to the surface on braid.  If I go flipping docks, I will catch a chair.  I even set up one of the folding chairs on the dock next to its mate that was still new looking bright blue.  The one I set back up was s**t brown.  
2.  After catching a 28lb bag on Guntersville, I had been ripping a one ounce spoon around the bridge in South Sauty, I thought I had a monster bass....nope.  25lb Drum
3.  Once watched my dad break off a texas rig on a brush pile, re-tie, throw out, and catch the worm he just broke off.  blew my mind.  he always says, can we move, i keep throwing in the same spot.  guess he's not lying.
4.  While cranking on varner in october of 07, I hung two 9lb plus bass on ONE CAST on a dd22.  I got them all the way to the boat together... Freaking out.  The one on the front hook shook off, but landed the 9lb10oz bass that was on the back hook.  Crazy day.  
5.  I have caught a 1lb bull frog thowing a weightless white tube.  He kept biting it, i kept trying to hook him.  Finally got him to eat the whole thing and landed him.  Never lipped a frog before.
6.  while pitching a tube on eufaula, a blue herron was on the bank where I was fishing.  He was right in front of a blowdown that I wanted to fish.  I made a long pitch to the stump in front of him, and he tried to eat my tube, so I started cranking really fast to get it away from him....he didn't like that.....and started flying and chasing the tube all the way back to the boat...I am getting scared seeing this monster bird flying at my head, so as soon as my tube hits the end of my rod, i thow in the bottom of the boat and hit the deck.  My dad was about to Edited to Remove Profanity ----Edited to Remove Profanity ----Edited to Remove Profanity ----Edited to Remove Profanity ---- his pants laughing so hard.  

Guess that is enough..


----------



## WestPointLakeGarGrabbers (Feb 24, 2009)

I fish West Point Lake. I caught a Largemouth Bass with a plastic worm hanging halfway out it's butt. Bet he was glad to see me! Pop!

My dad and I were fishing carolina rig when I set the hook on a largemouth and the knot broke at the swivel. While I was getting ready to re-tie my dad caught the same fish with my rig in its mouth so I tyed it back on continued fishing.


----------



## dakotajoe (Feb 24, 2009)

I was ice fishing in South Dakota and hooked a mink.  I though I had a big fish on until it came up one of my other holes and took off accross the ice.  Man was it mad.


----------



## Seth carter (Mar 6, 2009)

jettman96 said:


> Were they Black Strike kings in Tobo???  I lost a pair in there.



nope i was in the ogeeche river


----------



## crow (Mar 6, 2009)

Ross Barnett Res in MS.  1989
Trolling for crappie...I snagged what I thought was a log...turned out to be a limb...well, kinda...

I reeled in a prosthetic leg!  Knee to foot!

Could still read the manufacturer's name so called them and got the fella's name that it belonged to.  

He had been on a pontoon boat, got drunk and fell in, the leg came off while he was kicking around in the water...two months before I found it.

Nearly lost my religion when I reeled that thing in!


----------



## redneck83 (Mar 6, 2009)

*bass by the fins*

one time while fishing a pond over the road from the house  i caught what i thought was about a three pound bass when i got it in it only weighed about a pound.  i didnt have a hook in it anywhere the line was just all tangled around his fins wish i had a pic


----------



## the1truecowboy (Mar 6, 2009)

a few years back my buddy got a new 8 ft eagle claw rod and reel combo and wanted to see how far he could throw it. he was using two hooks.. carp fishing. so he slung it as hard as he could. didnt go far. the 1oz. lead cracked me in the head and both hooks in my scalp. good think is the lead hurt so bad.. the hooks wasnt to bad. had to cut the eye off and pop another hole in my head to get it out.


----------



## Chris S. (Mar 6, 2009)

Tunerguy95 said:


> This is a pic i took of a 2lbs bass with a 1lbs bass in its mouth. they both lived



How hard was it to shove that smaller fish into the mouth of the larger?


----------



## backyard buck (Mar 7, 2009)

i had a buddy that caught a bag with a 22 pistol in it, 10, 12 GA. buck shells and some 22 bullets but the weirdest thing i ever caught was a eel of of the old bridge at cape san blass


----------



## moodman (Mar 7, 2009)

When I was younger, I hooked a cow in the back with a rooster tail. One po'd cow. Should have kept it... Beef is better than fish anyways


----------



## little rascal (Mar 7, 2009)

*I've*

caught all kinds of junk fishing before, live and man made, lot of it came on ratl'traps. Even caught a beer can once and got home it had a small bream in it and it was too large to get out.
 But I guess the all time weirdest, was a rifle scope on a rat'l trap at Logan Martin.
All I could think was what is a scope doing in the middle of the lake, and was there a gun there with it at one time??


----------



## buckmaster06 (Mar 21, 2009)

I caught a 15lbs carp while trolling for crappie with doll flies in west point


----------



## crokseti (Mar 23, 2009)

Yesterday, while casting a small jig for crappie, I hooked a 3 ft. gar by snagging the frayed rope that someone had left entangled on his snout.
The stuff was green it was on him so long and it had wore his nose raw.
Probably had tried to eat the jig but couldnt open his mouth.
I grabbed the string with pliers while cutting the mess away with my knife.
He's probably eating anything in sight today.


----------



## robuga (Mar 23, 2009)

Lake Weiss 3 years ago,my father in law dropped the lantern(propane) in the water off the boat and sure enough about an hour later went to reel in and i snagged something and sure enough there was the lantern still running as the gas was still shooting out of it and bubbles was coming up everywhere when reeling in.We let dry out real good and put new mantles back on it and it fired right up.     And caught huge turtles and a old leather shoe,and a shirt on time.


----------



## Hunter Blair (Mar 25, 2009)

a couple of freshwater eels... before i knew such a thing existed, they scared the heck out of me..

my dad hung into about a 3 foot long piece of 1" steel cable while catfishing on sinclair.... man that thing fought like crazy, it had to still be attached to the rest of the cable when he hung into it and then it broke when he was fighting it... we thought he had a monster....

caught a bass that had broken my line about an hour earlier and still had my hook in his mouth

while fishing a small farmpond that has some big bass in it, i caught a small (1/2 lb) bass , when i got him to the edge of the boat, a huge bass (10lbs +) swallowed the back half of the smaller bass that was still on my line in the water.... he proceeded to try to eat this smaller bass for about a minute before he swam off.... the smaller bass was missing scales and had bite marks down the back half of his body....

caught bullfrogs on plastic worms in a friends pond when we were younger.... 

i'm sure there are more that i can't remember right now..


----------



## Paymaster (Mar 25, 2009)

Well there was this bird one time....


----------



## JoeyWommack (Mar 25, 2009)

Lots of birds, the worst one was a pelican that never would lite in the water.  I fought that thing off the end of the pier for a good 10 minutes.  It was flying all over the place.

I caught some sort of worm thing one time.  It was disgusting.  

Once while slinging jigs for cobia off the beach in early spring I caught 2 still very cold Budweisers.   Granted I was trying to catch them from the drunk spring breaker on the raft with the spilt cooler.

I caught a seahorse in the tail one time while night fishing.

I caught the back of my own head while fishing with a bubble rig in a very stiff south wind.


----------



## Jody (Mar 25, 2009)

*big wheel*

flipped a jig next to a dock and THUMP...set the hook and the fight was on...I use 20 lb big game and that day I was sold...surfaced a water logged BIG WHEEL...


----------



## jerseycat9 (May 8, 2011)

Well it's been a couple years and we got some new members and maybe new catches. At the very least I had a great time reading this thread again lol


----------



## cartersvillealex (May 8, 2011)

I used to catch crawfish all of the time up in the Elkhorn Creek in Kentucky.  They would grab the lures as they went by and wouldnt let go.


----------



## dannyoneal68 (May 8, 2011)

2 Ft. Cottonmouth on a Rebel Pop-R.


----------



## dannyoneal68 (May 8, 2011)

And a pair of old Jeans on the Savannah River.


----------



## mdgmc84 (May 8, 2011)

Funniest way i've ever seen someone catch a fish was when my brother was reeling in his minnow to recast it and when he pulled it out of the water a crappie about 1 pound jumped out after it, and before you now it my brother reached out and grabbed it right out of the air. a month later we were out at paradise pfa a one was swimming around near the top near us, had been hit by a water bird, and he grabbed it. he also caught a grass carp while paddling down a small creek it surfaced by the canoe and he reached down and lipped it. was probably 25-30 pounds. it was also almost dead though.


----------



## Lanier Jim (May 8, 2011)

My own nose...don't ask...but I'm careful when swinging a good fish that hit a crankbait now.   

I didn't catch this...but I did have a pair of wet black thongs thrown on my boat on Lanier several years ago.   Cruiser came by me headed out of Baldridge Marina and "plop"...right on the floor of my Bullet.   The only problem...they were the size of my Mercury outboard.

LJ


----------



## DownSouthGeorgiaBoy (May 8, 2011)

A swan ,Fishing Pole and a Florida Gators hat , dont blame them for throwing that in!


----------



## WFFISHER (May 9, 2011)

I lost a bright orange spinner with a gold spoon trout fishing on the Hiawassee in Tennessee. About a month later I went fishing in the same spot and when we got out of the water there in lies my exact spinner on the boot of my waders.....my friend looked at me like I had three heads. HAHA

The same friend and I were catfishing on a dock in the dark and he started reeling in and set the hook on what he thought was a "monster" catfish. Twenty minutes later, he said you take over and I grabbed the rod and reel and said you are hung on the dock right under your feet. He still has not heard the end of that one!!!


----------



## coon hunter (May 9, 2011)

Fishing a bass tourny a few weekends ago in farm ponds and had been fishing for prolly a few hours and the fish were really biting and i hung a huge one (or so i thought) pulled up and had a soft shell turlte by the toe. Man what a fight he put up thought we had the tourny won for sure. Also realed in a fish eye that day, was fishing plastic worms and reeled in and no worm on the line just an eyeball.


----------



## DaveGPhd (May 9, 2011)

Was mullet fishing down on the St Johns in Jacksonville was reeling in my line to recast and snagged a 3-4lb mullet across the back.  He took off and was swimming hard right on top of the water when an osprey grabbed him.  

At a farm pond in Coffee County I snagged a cotton mouth on a rat-l-trap.  As a kid I used to tig grubs on with no hooks and reel them across the backyard and mess with the mocking birds, some would hold on for quite awhile before they would let go.


----------



## Lukikus2 (May 9, 2011)

A Raccoon. Night fishing w/ my Dad when I was about twelve. Had the "moon glo" on and saw three of them on the bank. Threw my spinnerbait towards them and it landed on the bank and one of them grabbed it. My Dad yelled about that time so I jerked to keep it away from him but only set the hook. It was the first raccoon squal I had ever heard, kinda unsettling. My Dad jumps up and cuts my line and all you could hear was spinnerbait blades clacking together and raccoon squalling.
Caught a feminine napkin in Lake Miona, Fl. (subtle bite)
Caught cans, mason jar (by the lid), pelicans, gulls, snakes, gators, and trolling motors. (Man, they can make a reel scream)


----------



## Wishin I was Fishin (May 9, 2011)

Never caught anything crazy, however a few weeks ago I caught a bass in a way that really shocked me. There were 3 of us fishing on a boat NOT made for 3 people. Anyway, I was in the middle and the wind turned the boat in such a fashion that I couldn't get a cast in for a minute. So I set my rod down across my lap without thinking about it and watched the other guys fish for a little bit. Well my rat-l-trap was every so gently riding on top of the water, about 10 inches from the side of the boat as we trolled to a new spot and about a 2 lb bass come up smacked it and hooked up! I did the only think I could think of and just grabbed my line and hauled it up into the boat with the rod still sitting on my lap! Never would have even crossed my mind, but now when I fish in my kayak I keep my lures off of the water while i'm paddling with my rod down. 

Other than that i'm a pretty average joe fisherman.


----------



## athensbass (May 9, 2011)

jerseycat9 said:


> Now this I posted to a similar thread on my catfish forum over a year ago and I swear on everything dear to me that every word is true.
> 
> The wierdest things I have ever caught would be a channel cat in the Delaware with a sea lamprey attached that thing still gives me the creeps when I think about it. I caught a large freshwater clam on a shrimp fishing for channels in the delaware river the whole shrimp and hook was totally inside the clam then the very next year my father caught one in the same spot LOL And by far the strangest thing I have ever caught or snagged was this year. I was fishing Lake Lanier when I started to reel in one of my poles I snagged something on the way in off the bottom which turned out to be about a foot long carved wooden penis NO BULL now mind you lake lanier is 38,000 acres in size and I snag a wooden penis. That is by far the strangest thing I have ever pulled out of any body of water. Ya think maybe the catfish were messing with me???? LOL



My wife got a kick out of that!


----------



## Roberson (May 9, 2011)

*tried to convince the warden*

I caught a nightcrawler once while fishing in an artificials-only trout stream........


----------



## Rattlesnake Creek (May 10, 2011)

I was casting onto shore when something jumped out of the water and grabbed my crawdad. I set the hook not thinking, and when I reeled in this guy was on the other end. Hooked him perfectly through the lip. He was released unharmed (besides the piercing).

http://i1104.photobucket.com/albums/h338/*******mchaggins/DSCF0055.jpg

http://i1104.photobucket.com/albums/h338/*******mchaggins/DSCF0056.jpg


----------



## GunnSmokeer (May 10, 2011)

*trading places*

When I was a kid I fished a little, but mostly liked to shoot and hunt birds (songbirds, whatever...) with a Crosman pump-up air rifle.

My good friend would sometimes shoot a BB or pellet gun with me, but mostly he was a fisherman.  

So often we'd go to the creek together, and he'd fish and I'd roam around the woods, shooting. Or I'd plink at floating targets in the water, maybe 50 yards downstream of where my buddy was fishing.

ONE DAY I shot a bird out of a tree, and it fell in the water, and my buddy snagged it with his hook and reeled it in. He caught a bird while fishing.

Lather THAT SAME DAY, he caught a fish that swallowed the hook, and he fatally injured the fish in getting the hook out. He threw the barely-alive fish back in the water, and as if half-floated half-swam away right below the surface, I shot it with the pellet gun. Got a couple hits on it, and that was the end of the fish.  

So on this day, my friend went fishing and caught a bird on his hook and I went hunting and shot a fish in the water.


----------



## DAWGFISH66 (May 10, 2011)

I caught a 6 pound brown trout in Lake Lanier on a weightless fluke in 35 foot of water...it is the lake record.   Also, when i was a kid, i used to catch bullfrogs on weedless rats out of a small pond full of duckweed...caught 5 in one morning.


----------



## pantherbranch (May 10, 2011)

I was crappie fishing under 44 bridge at Lake Oconee a few years ago and pulled in a Coleman Latern..and no it wasn't still burning! But it was in pretty good shape.


----------



## Driftingrz (May 10, 2011)

caught me tons and tons of those infamous tree fish. 

huge duck one time on a public pond... i was only one there thank god.. fishing with 4lb test on an ultra light reel. casted my trickworm out into the middle of the pond landing about 10-15ft infront of said Duck... it scared the bejesus out of that big bird and it took off and snagged on my hook before it had time to sink.. my little shakespere reel started screaming with the drag rippin off after a few seconds the line popped.. bird stopped freaking out.. and i left

not crazy. but on my first outing with cutbait fishing for catfish bank fishing off of belton bridge on the chatahoochie. my rod bends over... so i set the hook on what feels like a tree... it starts moving a little then it feels like im just pulling a log ashore that is till i see the head of a 15-20 lb turtle break the surface about 35ft off the shore i was hung up on a cut down tree and all i could do was keep reeling and pulling on my rod, it would pull that huge snapping (i assume snapping turtle.. it sure looked like one)turtle 3ft in the air, but i was still snagged on a thick branch.. after about 15min of trying to figure out what i could do the 20lb test line snapped and he was gone .. really wanted to try some turtle meat

and once again nothing crazy but today i got LUCKY and was able to catch my trotline... i baited up all the hooks with cutbait and since i was fishing from shore i grapped the ened with a 3lb weight and lobbed it out in the river far as i could...... quite a ways farther than i had anticipated as the end i was supposed to tie off on the bank went flying over my head with it (S*#$) luckily i had brought my catfish pole aswell which had a descent weight and hook on it.. dragged the bottom of the river 3-4times before i was able to snag up on my line.... i thought i was gonna go swimming for the trotline i just made last night


----------



## Lorren68 (May 10, 2011)

I gaught a 4 wheeler out of the creek below my house last year















































































Too bad it was just some kids toy


----------



## Squirrel29 (May 10, 2011)

I was fishing a shaky head worm at lake burton one day and caught some fishing line. Grabbed the line and started pulling it in and up comes a pretty new abu garcia rod and reel. At the time it did not look to good, so when I got it home I took it completly a part to clean it up. When I was done it looked almost brand new, execpt for three little pitted places on the side. Works and throws great too.


----------



## fishinfart (May 10, 2011)

Got hung up with a Rattle Trap in a farm pond one time, pulled hard and reeled in a shirt pocket! Still wonder what the shirt was attached to!

Caught several bullfrogs, snakes, eels, seagulls,etc.

Caught a Zebco 888 combo while flats fishing one time when I was about 12 - Daddy used it for over twenty years!

Caught a red wasp nest in a farm pond one time. Me and my fishing buddy both had to abandon ship. One of them popped him right between the eyes when he came up. Looked like he got hit by Mike Tyson an hour later.

Caught a small tricycle out of a 40 ft hole on the Flint while catfishing one time.

I had a buddy that caught a 11 lb bass on a jitterbug one night back when we were teenagers. We were both drunk as Cooter Brown, in a jon boat, on a farm pond. He stopped reeling in the middle of a cast and started staring up at the stars. He turned in his seat and moved the bait. That hawg hit like a cement block! My buddy didn't realise it was on his line until it tried to take it away from him!!!


----------



## Flaustin1 (May 11, 2011)

Got a new one for ya.  I was fishing in Helen on the Chattahoochee with a fly rod.  I was throwing a bead head nypth.  I hooke some trash and said to myself.. . . .dang tubers.  Well when i got it up i realized it was a camera.  It was an Olympus.  I decided i would take the memory card out of it to see the pics.  Well i slid a little door open and the camera came on.  Waterproof to 10 meters.  Still using it today.  Honest.


----------



## mdgmc84 (May 11, 2011)

fishinfart said:


> Caught a red wasp nest in a farm pond one time. Me and my fishing buddy both had to abandon ship. One of them popped him right between the eyes when he came up. Looked like he got hit by Mike Tyson an hour later



HAHA I had the same thing happen to me! me and a buddy were fishing the Alapaha at 319 on the tift/ turner county line, and went to cast over head and hit a low hanging limb, my hook set in somethin so without looking up i just jerked it, immediately heard buzzing, thought it was a dragon fly at first, looked up and there was probably a hundred very angry red wasps buzzing and starting to dive bomb us. Til that day i would have never believed it were possible to hit em out of the air with a fishing rod, but i probably smacked five of them suckers! that was after i lost my favorite hat swattin em with that. Luckily i did not get stung one time, cause im very allergic to them and didnt have my epipen. my buddy wasn't so lucky he got hit about three times, and also got hit in the head with my rod and a hook from a spinnerbait set in him and yanked back out! it was in a very narrow part of the river and we had to go way back up in there to get away from them, and wait for hours for them to calm down. that was the biggest nest i had seen to that day. now i look up before casting!


----------



## Jasper (May 29, 2011)

The boys and I went on a deep sea fishing trip on which we caught a giant tire. Thought we had the world record snapper on the other end.


----------



## bkl021475 (May 30, 2011)

Several years ago i was working a trot line in the Flint River and I heard something swimming coming down the river, when I looked up it was a bulldog coming towards my boat, I dropped the line and eased towards the sandbar, the bulldog followed me there, once he was on land I pulled off in the boat, not knowing yet if it would bite or not. So when I pull off he leaps back in and swims towards my boat again, so I pull back to the sandbar and he gets in the boat with me. I could then see he was a hog hunting dog because he had the medicine on his cuts, me and the bulldog rode up and down the river until i located the hunters, i returned him safely to them and did not get so much as a thank you from them.


----------



## BCAPES (May 30, 2011)

*A couple of recent things...*

Was night fishing last night and caught a turtle on a spinnerbait.  He was PO'ed and hissing at me.  Good thing I had some long pliers.

A few weeks ago, a buddy and I were out on the water when we see what we though was a snake coming straight to the boat.  I have seen snakes swim plenty and this "one" was moving really odd.  You know snakes seem to go from side to side and this thing was just coming straight.  

Well, it gets closer and closer and we realize that it is a CHIPMUNK!  We were 25-30 yards offshore too.  When he got to the boat, I dipped him out with the net and he seemed thankful for the rescue.  After a few pictures, he jumped back in and swam back to shore.  Good for him that there was no topwater action that day!!


----------



## evans_usmc69 (May 30, 2011)

Me and my buddy was fishing about a month or so ago and he got what he thought was a good bite on a jig. He jerked and started reeling it in, still thinking it was a monster....come to find out, it was a bright orange hand saw. No idea how it got there either. It's a good 2-3 miles from any houses(and only 2 houses at that) and in the middle of rattle snake heaven.


----------



## rawolfee (May 30, 2011)

Caught my best friend in the nose when I was younger.  Didn't notice he was behind me and went to cast and it got hung up on something.  After the second or third yank (or maybe it was his screaming), I realized what I had done.  My dad cut the end of the hook off an pulled it out.  To this day, i always look behind me before I cast.  

Oddly enough, that same friend only a couple weeks later shot me in the forehead with a bb gun.  He has always swore it was an accident, but I believe he was paying me back for the hook in the nose.


----------



## Old Dude (May 30, 2011)

Caught a pair of panty hose on Jackson and a metal Tonka dump truck on Sinclair.


----------



## g24dawggone (Jun 1, 2011)

a bUZZ


----------



## Payton Everett (Jun 1, 2011)

A snapper ate my buzz bait one time


----------



## MCBIG (Jun 1, 2011)

caught a team diawa reel ,kistler rod and still had the lucky craft pointer on it in allatoona about 3 years ago.deep sea fishing out of destin a few years back fishing a man made reef and i fought a piece of the metal engine cover 200 ft deep all the way back up to the boat(caterpillar),my cousin and I made the southeast regionals in Anglers Choice back in 2001 ,the tourny was at Neely Henry that year.Our 1st day of practice we did,nt go that far from the ramp and we start throwing crankbaits around the riprap beside a bridge there in Gadsden.we were throwing them across a point and about the time Ron casts,a big heron takes flight and they meet in mid-air,well this heron is hooked with this deep little N in its back and he goes ape s**t.you had to have been there ,its mornin rush hour and my cousin is fighting this bird and I just knew at any second some anti-fisherman is gonna be snappin pics of this and we are in clear view of all the commuters in Gadsden,luckily the bird comes unhooked and we take off for the other end of the lake !


----------



## Buzzerbaits (Jun 1, 2011)

I hooked a total of 4 old carolina rigs in one day. After the third one we could not believe it and said if I hooked one more we were heading home. Well, we went home.  But, I ended up with 4 swivels and put them in the box.


----------



## Flaustin1 (Jun 1, 2011)

BCAPES said:


> Was night fishing last night and caught a turtle on a spinnerbait.  He was PO'ed and hissing at me.  Good thing I had some long pliers.
> 
> A few weeks ago, a buddy and I were out on the water when we see what we though was a snake coming straight to the boat.  I have seen snakes swim plenty and this "one" was moving really odd.  You know snakes seem to go from side to side and this thing was just coming straight.
> 
> Well, it gets closer and closer and we realize that it is a CHIPMUNK!  We were 25-30 yards offshore too.  When he got to the boat, I dipped him out with the net and he seemed thankful for the rescue.  After a few pictures, he jumped back in and swam back to shore.  Good for him that there was no topwater action that day!!



I was striper fishing on hartwell a few years ago and had one swim past us and we were a couple hundred yards off shore.


----------



## athensbass (Jun 1, 2011)

Jerk said:


> I was night fishing on the bank at a local lake here in NC.  It was really quiet and they had found a drowned swimmer's old body closeby that weekend where I was fishing, so it was on my mind a little.
> 
> Swear to ya', I hooked and pulled in a mannequin's arm, and when those fingers broke the surface into lantern light, I lost it.  Good impression of  girl was done that night.



great! 
ha ha


----------



## dawgfish (Jun 2, 2011)

I have caught several strange things:  a 15 lb turtle on a texas rig lizard, a freshwater mussel about the size of a coffee saucer, a golf bag full of clubs. 

But the strangest thing I hooked was a 4 lb spot.  What??? you say.  I was fishing at Carters on a bluff with a jig and hooked a fish.  It jumped a couple of times and when I got it in the net and couldn't believe my eyes.  The fish had a hook in its mouth already with a piece of line about 18" with a hook at the end.  I hooked the hook outside of its mouth!  I'll take it though.


----------



## david w. (Jun 2, 2011)

dawgfish said:


> I have caught several strange things:  a 15 lb turtle on a texas rig lizard, a freshwater mussel about the size of a coffee saucer, a golf bag full of clubs.
> 
> But the strangest thing I hooked was a 4 lb spot.  What??? you say.  I was fishing at Carters on a bluff with a jig and hooked a fish.  It jumped a couple of times and when I got it in the net and couldn't believe my eyes.  The fish had a hook in its mouth already with a piece of line about 18" with a hook at the end.  I hooked the hook outside of its mouth!  I'll take it though.






what are the chances of that?Very cool.


----------



## gadzook (Jun 4, 2011)

I set the hook on and reeled in a 7lb rock down at Bartlett's this week. Caught it on a Zoom Trick worm and 3/0 hook


----------



## OldGuyAl (Jun 5, 2011)

coon hunter said:


> Fishing a bass tourny a few weekends ago in farm ponds and had been fishing for prolly a few hours and the fish were really biting and i hung a huge one (or so i thought) pulled up and had a soft shell turlte by the toe. Man what a fight he put up thought we had the tourny won for sure. Also realed in a fish eye that day, was fishing plastic worms and reeled in and no worm on the line just an eyeball.



LOL!  Yep, the biggest "bass" I ever landed was a huge aligator snapping turtle that I had foul-hooked in the back leg.   I fought that "fish" for more than 10 minutes with my heart just pounding thinking I may have the new world record.  ;-)


----------



## blackwater622 (Jan 9, 2013)

I was fly fishing at a little farm pond and as I was on my backcast a bat flew down and grabbed the fly. I had a - I AM A POTTY MOUTH -- I AM A POTTY MOUTH -- I AM A POTTY MOUTH -- I AM A POTTY MOUTH - of a time getting my fly back


----------



## blackwater622 (Jan 9, 2013)

Also see one of the last threads in strange things found under general hunting section. I didn't catch it but was across the lake lake when some guy did


----------



## BR400 (Jan 10, 2013)

Years ago my Dad and I were fishing on Hartwell and he got hung on a root close to the bank. While he was getting his crankbait lose, he looked down at the edge of the water and saw something that he thought was a beer tab but looked a little different. He just stuck his rod tip in it and pulled it up. It was a very nice 6 diamond ring. He cleaned it up and wore it for years until he got remarried and his wife bought him a new ring. It appraised at $1000.

I wonder if my step-Mom still has it...........


----------



## 205 (Jan 15, 2013)

caught a bass out of west point one time


----------

